# 2001 johnson ocean pro 150



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey, Looking a key west 2020dc that has this motor on it. It is the carbed model with estimated at around 500-700 hrs of fresh water use. Any opinions of an approx. top speed with 15/17 alumn. blade in say normal conditions (2-4 people, full tank, full gear, ect.). Compression was top four 105 bottom two 100. Thought it would hit 40-45 WOT easily with 30-35 cruise, but maybe my expectations were a bit high as it was only in the low 30's WOT. Perfectly smooth hull by the way. Am I missing something? Thanks.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

The 150 is the reccomended engine on them but it is rated to a 200 hp engine. I think your carb might might be the issue the FI models in the 150-175 range get right at the low 40's WOT
What prop is it running? I know over on the hull truth there have been some threads about the boat and it gets pretty good reviews and the only real comment is to immediately replace the plastic scuppers on it. 
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/360382-repowering-key-west-2020-dc.html


----------

